# [email protected]@K! Here's the beach camp video!



## FlyingQuizini (Oct 24, 2006)

I'm so proud of my students and how they handled themselves throughout the weekend! The people were all great, too!


----------



## Jersey's Mom (Nov 25, 2007)

I'm super jealous... looks like everyone had a wonderful time at camp!!! Awesome video! How did you get the custom music??

Julie and Jersey


----------



## FlyingQuizini (Oct 24, 2006)

Jersey's Mom said:


> I'm super jealous... looks like everyone had a wonderful time at camp!!! Awesome video! How did you get the custom music??
> 
> Julie and Jersey


Thanks! It was really fun!

As for the music... I wrote the lyrics for the song and we used the Kareoke version of Surfin' USA. One of my students (the same one who edited the video for me) has a band, so he had his lead singer record the vocals! Writing a camp song has become a bit of a tradition. It started last year when I did a camp in the mountains and wrote new lyrics for Hello Muddah, Hello Faddah. This year's mountain camp song will be to The Battle of New Orleans!


----------



## Jersey's Mom (Nov 25, 2007)

That's really cool... your lyrics are great, as was the singer!! Very impressive!

Julie and Jersey


----------



## MaddieMagoo (Aug 14, 2007)

I'm jealous too...we only have dirty lakes around here...not a beach in sight! Well an ocean beach! It looked like loads of fun!! 
I really enjoyed the music too...doggies looked like they had fun!


----------



## Kzwicker (Aug 14, 2007)

That looks like fun! We might be going to the ocean this weekend, but I cant let Murphy in the water with his stitches.. Boo!! He would have so much fun!!


----------



## FlyingQuizini (Oct 24, 2006)

Thanks!


----------



## Oaklys Dad (Dec 28, 2005)

Looks like the weekend was a great success. Loved the video especially the soundtrack!!


----------



## LibertyME (Jan 6, 2007)

I wanna go!!!! <stompin' foot> 

It looks like so much fun! What a great group of people and dogs!!
Way to Go Stephanie!!


----------



## Augie's Mom (Sep 28, 2007)

Now that's my idea of a fun weekend! Looks like you guys had a blast, do the same people/dogs go every year?


----------



## FlyingQuizini (Oct 24, 2006)

Augie's Mom said:


> Now that's my idea of a fun weekend! Looks like you guys had a blast, do the same people/dogs go every year?


That was the first beach trip. Last year was the first Big Bear trip and this year I'm running two sessions - one as an alumni session b/c all the original campers want to go back together and a second b/c new people want to go, too. So I guess eventually, it will turn out to be that a lot of the same people will go back annually. I'm thinking I might need two beach sessions next year, but the beach is all off-leash, so the requirements to get in are much stricter and I'm not sure how many students will want to train to that level of realibility around distractions.


----------



## Judi (Feb 26, 2007)

FlyingQuizini said:


> I'm so proud of my students and how they handled themselves throughout the weekend! The people were all great, too!


I love it! Wish I could go there with my dogs.


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

I'm tellin' ya, I think you could drag my achy butt to one of your sessions! The singer is pretty darn good! Made an old lady want to dance!


----------



## Tailer'sFolks (Feb 27, 2007)

What a Great Time! Tailer & I would love to join in...

The Music & Vocals were perfect...as were the lyrics! Fantastic...ya going in to the recording buz?


----------



## linncurrie (Jan 25, 2008)

Ditto ditto ditto ... great fun; super track and lyrics! WOW!


----------



## AndyFarmer (Jul 9, 2007)

Nice!!! Who needs Ceasar Milan- I'm going to SO-CAL!!! What a great video....looks like everyone had a ton of fun while working too!


----------



## moverking (Feb 26, 2007)

Wow, really wish you were located on the right coast instead of the left, lol!

I'd be there in a heart beat:heartbeat

That was excellent video/music, too, nice job


----------



## FlyingQuizini (Oct 24, 2006)

Thank you, thank you, thank you!


----------



## T&T (Feb 28, 2008)

WISH I WAS THERE


----------



## Lego&Jacub (Jul 18, 2006)

sweeeeeeet!!!! Super jeallous here too!!!


----------



## Memphis & Holly's Mom (Feb 16, 2008)

Looks like a great weekend!!! I'm like everyone else I'm so jealous and wish my duo had a place like that near here. Excellent video, and the song is very professional sounding...lyrics are great and the vocals are wonderful!!!!


----------



## Lisa_and_Willow. (Dec 18, 2007)

That was a brilliant video! Loved how you had the dogs names on there and the music rocked!!!


----------



## Claire's Friend (Feb 26, 2007)

That was so GREAT!!! It took everything in me not to come crash your party as I live only 20 minutes away!!


----------

